# Epos ELS-3



## Ebonyisland

I'm strongly considering buying a pair of Epos ELS-3 speakers based on a lot of reviews that I've read. They seem to be one of the best deals for a high-end speaker under $300. My goal is to replace the front satellite speakers in my Klipsch 5.1 Ultra setup with them, so they would be powered by the Klipsch (and PC). *I'm just looking for as much positive/negative feedback about the ELS-3 as I can find before I order the speakers.*

 Also, I currently have a SB Live! 5.1 soundcard. What soundcard, if any, should i upgrade to when I buy the speakers? I hope to spend no more than $100 on the soundcard.


----------



## elrod-tom

I've heard them once, and I really liked them. They reminded me of all that I've always liked about UK audio products.


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ebonyisland* 
_My goal is to replace the front satellite speakers in my Klipsch 5.1 Ultra setup with them, so they would be powered by the Klipsch (and PC)._

 

How much power does the Klipsch amplifier have on tap? The ELS3 isn't a very easy load to drive at 4 Ohm nominal impedance and you may have trouble maintaining reasonably high volume without clipping.


----------



## geforcewong

I was considering purchasing the following speakers all week:

 Energy Connoisseur C3 ($300 at Audio Advisor)
 Epos ELS3 ($300 at Audio Advisor)
 NHT SB1 ($200 at Amazon merchant)
 Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 ($350 Audio Advisor)
 B&W 600 S3 ($350)
 Aperion Intimus 532 ($360)
 Axiom M3ti ($300)
 Ascend CBM-170($328)

 Eventually I picked up the B&W 600 S3 speakers cause it was available at a local Audio store and I wouldn't have to worry about shipping charges if I ever wanted to return them for something else. I don't think I'm going to return them. I'm diggin' the kevlar cones and the use of nautilus tweeters. My second choice would of been the Wharefedale. Did you check out the stereophile review/comparison between the Epos and Wharfedale Diamond 9.1? I wish they had more audio enthusiast stores in the Sacramento, CA area where I can audition speakers besides B&W and the crazy expensive ones at Magnolia Hi Fi.


----------



## Ebonyisland

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *geforcewong* 
_I was considering purchasing the following speakers all week:

 Energy Connoisseur C3 ($300 at Audio Advisor)
 Epos ELS3 ($300 at Audio Advisor)
 NHT SB1 ($200 at Amazon merchant)
 Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 ($350 Audio Advisor)
 B&W 600 S3 ($350)
 Aperion Intimus 532 ($360)
 Axiom M3ti ($300)
 Ascend CBM-170($328)

 Eventually I picked up the B&W 600 S3 speakers cause it was available at a local Audio store and I wouldn't have to worry about shipping charges if I ever wanted to return them for something else. I don't think I'm going to return them. I'm diggin' the kevlar cones and the use of nautilus tweeters. My second choice would of been the Wharefedale. Did you check out the stereophile review/comparison between the Epos and Wharfedale Diamond 9.1? I wish they had more audio enthusiast stores in the Sacramento, CA area where I can audition speakers besides B&W and the crazy expensive ones at Magnolia Hi Fi._

 

No, I didnt see the Epos/Wharfedale comparison. In the Epos review, stereophile did say:

_"Usually, a $300/pair speaker—especially one as diminutive as this—is replete with sonic tradeoffs and compromises. In the case of the Epos ELS-3, I was shocked to find no meaningful shortcomings, and strengths that I had not anticipated. Other inexpensive speakers might present different characters that some might prefer, and one can certainly get better overall performance by spending more money. But of all the speakers I've heard that are currently available, I can think of no speaker that produces greater sound quality for the dollar than the Epos ELS-3."_


----------



## Jimmysilvers

I used to own a pair of ELS-3 and they are still IMHO the best speakers I have ever owned (I have also owned Wharfedale Valdus, B&W DM303 and Kef Crestas). I had to sell them when I moved to Canada and I wish I still had them. 
 They ran with my Marantz PM7200 and Rega Planet, which was my favourite system to date. They were not too heavy in the bass, but man did they have detail. I felt that no information was lost by them, but at the same time not at all tiring

 So to sum up, I love ELS-3s.

 There should be one or two good reviews of them on the net.

 Cheers,

 James


----------



## Ebonyisland

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_How much power does the Klipsch amplifier have on tap? The ELS3 isn't a very easy load to drive at 4 Ohm nominal impedance and you may have trouble maintaining reasonably high volume without clipping._

 

Good question... I did find this:

_# AMPLIFIER POWER: FTC Rated per Satellite: 60 watts/channel @ ≤ 1% THD, 100Hz - 1KHz (Note: all channels driven) FTC Rated Subwoofer: 170 watts @ ≤ 3% THD, 40 - 100Hz Maximum Burst Power*: 500 watts @ ≤ 1% THD (Note: all channels driven) *Maximum Burst Power indicates the actual power this amplifier will deliver to the speakers under normal operating conditions. While the FTC power rating indicates power available on a continuous, long-term basis, multi-channel systems do not rely on that type of power. Instead, the amplifier is called upon to deliver large, short-term bursts of power to be able to support today’s digital music, games and movie formats. In addition to the required FTC power rating, we have provided the maximum burst output as a better indication of the product’s true performance._

 I hear they are not power hungry, and another member gave me the idea of straight swapping my front Klipsch speakers for the Epos.


----------



## geforcewong

In the review of the Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 stereophile says:

_I compared the Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 ($350/pair) with the Paradigm Atom ($189/pair), the Infinity Primus 150 ($198/pair), and the Epos ELS-3 ($350/pair). 

 The Paradigm Atom had a warm, rich midrange with less detail and less extended highs. Its warm midbass was not as deep, clean, or as extended as the Wharfedale's. I also noticed that the otherwise balanced Paradigm tended to get a bit tense in the upper midrange during high-level passages, unlike the Wharfedale. 

 The Infinity Primus 150 was a bit cleaner in the midbass and upper bass, but with no more bass extension than the Wharfedale. The midrange was natural, the high frequencies more extended but less detailed and delicate than the Wharfedale's, which also had slightly better high-level dynamics. 

 The Epos ELS-3 had a dead neutral presentation from the midbass to the upper midrange, with high frequencies that were more extended than the Wharfedale's but not as delicate. The ELS-3's midrange, though quite detailed, was not as rich or as holographic as the Diamond 9.1's. 
_

 I guess they are pretty close in terms of price/performance and you have to base your opinions on what you look for in a speaker. Sigh....too many definitions and choices in audiophile world...only one wallet always short on cash.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

I know Epos and I can say the ELS-3 isnt all that! The B&W 600 is actually better with bass extension than the ELS-3. If you can push for the M5. Trust me, I own the flagship M22s, Infact the babies are sitting here playing away. Read my sig..etc


----------



## jerb

I own the NHT SB1, not too pleased with them. they arent running out of an ideal source so that could be to blame but overall there's just someting I dont like about them. they just aren't satisfying to listen to, not fun, not energetic just noise (I know I'm being vauge, I dont know how to describe what I dont like about them)

 they're by no means 2nd rate speakers, they beautiful to boot! but I wouldnt choose them again.

 the B&W 600 come up a lot as great speakers in this(my) price range, I was considering buying a pair(the NHT are now my mothers) but the ELS-3 sound more up my ally, could you please hyperlink the audio-adviser review of them?


----------



## Ebonyisland

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_I own the NHT SB1, not too pleased with them. they arent running out of an ideal source so that could be to blame but overall there's just someting I dont like about them. they just aren't satisfying to listen to, not fun, not energetic just noise (I know I'm being vauge, I dont know how to describe what I dont like about them)

 they're by no means 2nd rate speakers, they beautiful to boot! but I wouldnt choose them again.

 the B&W 600 come up a lot as great speakers in this(my) price range, I was considering buying a pair(the NHT are now my mothers) but the ELS-3 sound more up my ally, could you please hyperlink the audio-adviser review of them?_

 

Here's the full stereophile review.

http://stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/104epos/


----------



## Ebonyisland

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_I know Epos and I can say the ELS-3 isnt all that! The B&W 600 is actually better with bass extension than the ELS-3. If you can push for the M5. Trust me, I own the flagship M22s, Infact the babies are sitting here playing away. Read my sig..etc_

 

The M5 are definitely not an option. The B&W DM600 S3 do look nice... decisions, decisions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I may have two retailers fairly close that have both the B&W and the Epos for me to demo.


----------



## Zorander

The power specs of the Klipsch amplifier isn't very indicative. 60W/Ch is very large for a multimedia unit, but notably it was quoted at a high 1% THD. It's best if you can lug your Klipsch amplifier unit to the retailer to demo the various speakers they have. This allows you to hear their synergy as well as whether the Klipsch can drive the speakers adequately.

 I have previously auditioned the Epos M speakers (from the M12.2 up to the M22). If the ELS 3 is anything similar to its M brothers, you can expect fast speakers with a very communicative, if a little lean, character. Also, if there are any Audio Pro speakers available around your area, I suggest you audition them as well. They have many good-sounding speakers at your price range and most of them are much more sensitive and easier to drive than the Epos.

 Regards.


----------



## Hirsch

I push a pair of ELS-3's with a Fisher 400 receiver. Power output is about 20 watts, and I get all the volume I need for a small room (and more). NEC CD-ROM into modded ART DI/O and TDS Passive Audiophile are the source. This started out as a patchwork system that became downright good (total cost of everything in it is under $1K, including cables, which isn't bad for a great sounding two-channel rig). It may not be state of the art, but it's fun to listen to. I really like the Epos speakers a lot (but the TDS unit is absolutely necessary for this rig to shine).


----------



## geforcewong

The recommended amplifier power for the B&W DM600 S3 (according to my manual) is 25W-100W into 8 ohm on unclipped material. I used a Tripath TIO card (provides 15watts and is similar to the T-amp) and it seemed to drive the speakers quite well. Then I tried a beefier Tripath amp (sorry no model it's custom made) that pumps 100-115 watts per channel and boy did I hear a difference. Seemed as if the sound projected more and had a wider soundstage.


----------



## Ebonyisland

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorander* 
_The power specs of the Klipsch amplifier isn't very indicative. 60W/Ch is very large for a multimedia unit, but notably it was quoted at a high 1% THD. It's best if you can lug your Klipsch amplifier unit to the retailer to demo the various speakers they have. This allows you to hear their synergy as well as whether the Klipsch can drive the speakers adequately.

 I have previously auditioned the Epos M speakers (from the M12.2 up to the M22). If the ELS 3 is anything similar to its M brothers, you can expect fast speakers with a very communicative, if a little lean, character. Also, if there are any Audio Pro speakers available around your area, I suggest you audition them as well. They have many good-sounding speakers at your price range and most of them are much more sensitive and easier to drive than the Epos.

 Regards._

 

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried looking around for Audio Pro, but I can't find much mention of them anywhere, or any dealers in my area.


----------



## Ebonyisland

So I just purchased a pair of the Light Cherry Epos ELS-3s off of musicdirect.com for $275.99 shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks to everyone for weighing in.


----------



## Scrith

I've used Epos ELS-3 speakers with a Klipsch 5.1 Ultra setup and the combination sounds absolutely amazing. Using the ELS-3 speakers for the front satellites is a HUGE upgrade over the standard Klipsch speakers. Seriously, when you listen to music with the Epos speakers the first time after replacing the Klipsch front speakers I guarantee you will get a big grin on your face and think to yourself "wow, this is amazing." In headphone terms, its something akin of going from iPod headphones to Orpheus headphones (yes, you read that right...the Epos speakers kind of remind me of the sound from the electrostatic Sennheiser phones).

 My Klipsch amp never got hot while driving the Epos speakers, by the way, even at moderately high volumes. The original Klipsch satellites are 4ohm speakers, so I think it has no problem at all driving the Epos speakers.

 Yes, on their own, the Epos speakers would be a little weak in the bass department (as would all speakers their size). However, you'd still be using your Klipsch subwoofer, so...problem solved. You may find that you need to adjust the volume of the subwoofer down a bit (easily done with the Klipsch control center) after getting the Epos speakers, because they definitely produce more bass than the Klipsch satellites.

 I had to spend quite a bit of money to improve on the sound of this combination...Totem Acoustic Model 1 Signature + Musical Fidelity X-150 amp + some nice speaker cables. This combination produces astonishingly good sound in a very small package, but at a considerably higher cost than the Klipsch Ultra / Epos combo that I now use on my second computer. The sound is so good that I haven't really spent much time listening to my headphone system since (and it's a pretty good headphone system). Honestly, I know this is blasphemy around here, but after hearing decent speakers in my computer setup I'm really wondering how any headphones are going to give me the same sense of satisfaction (and I've heard them all).


----------

